# RIP Terry Hall



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sad to see Terry Hall passing at such a young age. His music was certainly part of my youth as I went to Coventry Uni (then a Poly) back in the 80's.









Terry Hall of The Specials dies aged 63


His distinctively dour voice can be heard on hits like Ghost Town, Gangsters and Too Much, Too Young.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very sad. Loved their stuff.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I was a huge fan of the Specials and Fun Boy Three plus his later work with the Colour Field. He did plenty of solo stuff as well as collaberate with other artist, I often thought there was a lot of wry irony in his work.


----------

